# Is your Poo fed up with the tennis?



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Please can we go outside and play with the ball?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Bless her, if only we knew what they were thinking


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

Awww bless her, she looks like a very comfy rug


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Aww bless her! We watched it too, bit disappointing as per usual


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Boo hoo, he lost! OK Izzy, now we can play!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Wish I had my cockapoo to drown my sorrows with!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Aw bless her she looks so cute!! Betty doesn't seem to bothered by Wimbledon but did wonder if she would go nuts at the tv seeing as how much she loves tennis balls!!!


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

A poo with taste :laugh:


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Well daughter and I off clothes shopping today so she will have to watch the ladies with daddy!


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

im with Liz, Flossy plays in the garden with me while the tennis is on x


----------

